# Sep 2014 Bravo HD Channel, SOFT PQ. Bleh!!!



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi everyone. Is this happening on my Directv D*,,,, ??? Service ???? Or is it happening on Dish Network as well??? Thanks.

I first noticed the super soft resolution when watching a bravo hd recording. Million dollar listing LA. MDL-LA,, but then noticed its happening on commercials and as of this writing.

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bravo is on a six HD channel transponder that it shares with Audience, Palladia, HBO East, Cartoon Network and HGTV.

Perhaps it was just the show you were watching?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Many have noted Bravo on D* is soft - on this and other forums.

Why is this not in the D* Threads under Programming?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Because of his question, right there in the o.p.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Tele-TV said:


> Hi everyone. Is this happening on my Directv D*,,,, ??? Service ???? Or is it happening on Dish Network as well??? Thanks.
> 
> I first noticed the super soft resolution when watching a bravo hd recording. Million dollar listing LA. MDL-LA,, but then noticed its happening on commercials and as of this writing.
> 
> Thanks for your time and help.


Just did side by side in real time between D* and FiOS (though FiOS was about 5 seconds ahead, had to delay it with the DVR). D* is softer, but then again, I have pointed out in multiple threads for the past 6 or so months most comparisons between FiOS and D* show D* softer, in more dramatic fashion that I could detect a year ago.

As thus, I cannot tell you if it is worse than it was a month ago, for example.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> D* is softer, but then again, I have pointed out in multiple threads for the past 6 or so months most comparisons between FiOS and D* show D* softer, in more dramatic fashion that I could detect a year ago.


This likely has something to do with the transition from five to six HD channels per transponder.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tele-TV said:


> Hi everyone. Is this happening on my Directv D*,,,, ??? Service ???? Or is it happening on Dish Network as well??? Thanks.
> 
> I first noticed the super soft resolution when watching a bravo hd recording. Million dollar listing LA. MDL-LA,, but then noticed its happening on commercials and as of this writing.
> 
> Thanks for your time and help.


If you pick another show to compare, post the time, channel and date so we can view the same feed. Sometimes it's the source, sometimes the transmission, sometimes the TV or other factors.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

harsh said:


> This likely has something to do with the transition from five to six HD channels per transponder.


Ah this probably explains it. Thanks harsh.

I sent an email to directv customer service and never even got back a canned reply. 
I called them once and the rep ahent said they would forward on my concern to engineers broadcast center,,, ?? Something LA BCC S office center or something.

One member on AVS said the email reply he got back from engineers said this change in picture is "normal." Umm hm,,, ha ha.



Laxguy said:


> If you pick another show to compare, post the time, channel and date so we can view the same feed. Sometimes it's the source, sometimes the transmission, sometimes the TV or other factors.





harsh said:


> This likely has something to do with the transition from five to six HD channels per transponder.


Hi Laxguy. Sorry for ME being lazy and the forum's resident wierdo.

I know on DBS sister sister site AVS someone said this soft Picture goes back to 2004,, but i wll be honest and can not say if i remember problems before.

I only have one HDTV and i did not chande any picture settings on my TV.

The picture seems to be a little more watchable this past like 2 days. The picture is much more noticably soft then it was about a few weeks dont getme wrong : ) .

I call it the "vaseline effect" were like there smeared vaseline on the lens and the majority scenes are hazy soft.

I noticed the haziness the most now like in the real housewives of new new jersey NJ. RHONJ,,, cut /transistion scenes,,, and in any Bravo HD fast moving scenes.

fast moving scene for example when they showed people running on the beach you really noticed the haziness on the pcture,... Its NOt macroblocking

Thanks everyone for their dedication to satellite and for your time.

In all honesty LAXguy,,, the channel is more watchable now since past days,,, maybe directv adjusted something,,, but its still not the same as it was a couple weeks ago..
I do not know how to describe it,,
,, NOT directv GSN game show network STandard definition picture "quality" type crap,,,, but watchable programming where bravo hd tv show cut transition scenes are blurry and sometimes the tv channel shows humans skin tones may look weird.

To sum everything up, NO crispness to Bravo HD shows now.

Sorry for the long post everyone.


----------



## RobertDeckman (Nov 14, 2006)

Noticing the exact same thing. At first I thought my eyes were going bad. I wonder if Bravo knows that directv is botching up its image quality.


----------



## amigo981 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bravo usually looks pin sharp to me on DirecTV but tonight it's hazy again. I saw this a couple of weeks ago (also on a Sunday Night) just after Reelz HD launched.

amigo.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

amigo981 said:


> I saw this a couple of weeks ago (also on a Sunday Night) just after Reelz HD launched.


That would have nothing to do with it. Reelz HD and Ovation HD replaced existing HD Cinema channels and are not on the same satellite as Bravo HD. (Bravo HD is on [email protected] Transponder 7, Reelz HD is on [email protected] Transponder 1, Ovation HD is on [email protected] Transponder 7)

Bravo HD shares a transponder with Audience HD, HGTV HD, Cartoon Network East HD, HBO East HD and Palladia HD, all 6 channels have been sharing the same transponder for over a year.

One thing that that did change around the time you started noticing issues is Bravo and a few other NBCU HD channels started a MPEG2 to MPEG4 migration for their master C-Band feeds.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Could there not be varying bit rates among those six channels? If so, that'd explain why BRV is soft now, not so much other times.


----------



## amigo981 (Oct 27, 2014)

Picture cleared at 8:55pm ET.

amigo.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Better, but not tops! Ch. 237. (For my reference, as I rarely watch that channel.)


----------

